# الاداره الصناعيه



## صقرالوادي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوتي الاعزاء مشرفين واعضاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... لقد وجد الكثير الكثير من الفائده والماده العلميه والبحثيه في هذا المنتدى الرائع . وهذه اول مشاركه لكني لا اعرف هل يحق لي المشاركه في موقع يعنى بالمسائل والمواضيع الهندسيه .. فانا حاصل على شهادة بكالوريوس علوم في الاداره الصناعيه .. يعني تخصصي جزء من الاداره الهندسيه او الصناعيه وهناك العديد من المواد المشتركه بين هذين الحقلين ولقد قرات بعض المشاركات ووجدت انه لا يوجد فرق كبير في التخصص ..لكن هل يمكن ان نعتبر الاداره الصناعيه جزء من الهندسه الصناعيه وانا اعرف ان العديد من المواد مشتركه .. كذلك بالنسبه للوظائف المتاحه اغلبها تتعلق بالهندسه الصناعيه فهل الاداره الصناعيه مؤهله ايضا .. مع جزيل الشكر ويعطيم الف عافيه


----------



## industryboy (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن​وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أولا : أهلا وسهلا أخي صقر الوادي ومرحبا بك في ملتقى المهندسين ومن وجهة نظري الشخصية أرى أنه يحق لك المشاركة في قسم الهندسة الصناعية وطبعا بعد موافقة المشرفة صناعة المعمار . لإن مجالك أو تخصصك في الإدارة الصناعية وأنا شخصيا شهادتي بكالوريس هندسة صناعية وإدارية وأعتقد بان الهندسة الصناعية والإدارية هي التخصص الوحيد الذي يجمع بين الإدارة بكل فروعها والهندسة وتستطيع أن تعتبر أن الإدارة والهندسة مكملين لبعضهما البعض طبعا للوصول الى حد الكمال في العمل مع أن الكمال لله سبحانه وتعالى ولكن للوصول الى اكبر قدر ممكن من التكامل والإنسجام في النظام أوالعمليات أوالمنتجات أو الخدمات وقد أثبت فعليا أن كل شي يقترن مع الإدارة يكون هو الاحسن والافضل من ناحية القيادة وشمول المهام المنفذه خذ على سبيل المثال الوظائف وهو أن يكون لديك الموظف الشامل فمثلا :-
الطبيب رائع ولكن الطبيب الإداري أروع 
و المهندس رائع ولكن المهندس الإداري أروع 
وقس على ذلك كل الوظائف .
وشكرا 
أخوك 
industryboy


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

صقرالوادي, اخي سعيدة جدا بتواجدك معنا وارحب بك طبعا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركة مدام هنالك فائدة لهم

اخي industryboy
ما قصرت.....انا من رايك و لن ازيد على كلامك نعم اصبت فالمهندس المدير قادر على تجاوز اكبر قدر من الاخطاء وقادر على التطوير ..........الخ

تحياتي لكم


----------



## صقرالوادي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي industry boy وشكرا لكي اختي صناعة المعمار على هذا الترحيب وعلى الرد الطيب .. انا اؤيدكم في الراي على ان الاداري يكون قادر على توظيف الاعمال بشكل اكمل وادق ولكن الشيء الغريب ان اغلب الشركات الصناعيه تركز على الاختصاصات الهندسيه لقضايا بعيده كل البعد او شبه قريبه لمواقع في العمليه الانتاجيه .. فمثلا هل يمكن الاعتماد على مهندس ميكانيك ليكون مراقب انتاج او مخطط انتاج .. اعتقد لو عين في قسم الصيانه او انيطت له مسؤوليه الصيانه ووضع التصاميم سيكون اقدر وافضل من حيث الاختصاص .. لذلك نواجه نحن خريجي هذا الاختصاص بعض الغبن والظلم احيانا لان الشركات الصناعيه تعتقد ان المهام الغير رئيسيه في العمليه الانتاجيه هي من اختصاص الاداره الصناعيه .. انا سعيد للانضمام اليكم بعد عناء البحث عن اي تجمع يهتم بالقضايا الصناعيه والانتاجيه وانا على استعداد للتواصل معكم وتقديم اي مساعده او جهد من شانه ان يساهم في تطوير المنتدى لتعم الفائده على الجميع ويعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

نتمى ان نستفيد المزيد منك ياصقر الوادى


----------



## الزناتي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى58 (20 يناير 2009)

الله الله عليك يا هندسة جزاك الله كل خير

ربنا يحميك ويبارك فيك


----------



## nasemm (28 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله بك


----------



## كعبي اصيل (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
دعوني اولا احيي فيكم هذه الاخلاق العالية ولا عجب فأنتم مثقفي هذه الامة ارغب بأن تقبلوني صديقا لكم وأن نتبادل الاراء حول هذا الاختصاص المغبون كثيرا


----------

